# Singing Reindeer, Do you know her? Puttie added...



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, we had a singing reindeer here this morning. These pics are untouched, not shopped. I was hysterical, hope you are too... PuttiePie is here too now....


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

TOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub:

P.S. Where did you get that sweater??


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

That is so cute!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww i hope that little reinderr visits my house for xmas! :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Those are just *precious*, Nanci!!!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Dec 4 2008, 02:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682770


> TOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub:
> 
> P.S. Where did you get that sweater??[/B]



It is a sweater from Michael's Crafts, for a bear....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It doesn't get any cuter than that! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*I enjoyed those pictures very much. thank you. 
your little reindeer is wonderful :wub: :wub: *


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

:HistericalSmiley: That is sooo cute!!! :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG! The cutest!!! You should use any one of those for a card. I love the first one but they are all adorable. Rosie Posie you are the cutest reindeer I've ever seen. Thanks for the sweet, sweet laugh. Now do Putie Pie please.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG that's cute! I love her in her little sweater. 
I have a howler here too. Every time the phone rings Zoey howls. I can be outside and not hear the phone but I can hear Zoey.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

That's too funny! Especially the last pic!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (Terri @ Dec 4 2008, 02:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682811


> That's too funny! Especially the last pic![/B]



I don;t know how in the world that pic came out like that. I tried to enlarge it and it seems her little tongue is in the middle of that hole but it looks like a charcoal circle..LOL!!! I am glad you enjoyed them...Thanks to all BTW...xx0x0x0N


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's not a reindeer...that's a reinDEAR.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

That is too cute :wub: what a sweet little singer :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh too cute!!! :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :ThankYou: 

You made my afternoon -- which wasn't going all that well until now.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Now that is just about the cutest thing I have ever seen..........Way too Cute!!!!!!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 4 2008, 02:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682806


> OMG! The cutest!!! You should use any one of those for a card. I love the first one but they are all adorable. Rosie Posie you are the cutest reindeer I've ever seen. Thanks for the sweet, sweet laugh. Now do Putie Pie please.[/B]



Coming right up, was working on it as you posted that...!!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Adorable. Your Reindear is really into her singing. So cute. Will she be going with Santa on his sleigh?


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I love your girls :wub: :wub: Posie the singer and Puttie the model, adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Holy crap! That is about the cutest little reindeer I've ever seen! :wub: :wub: :wub: I could eat her up!!!  You MUST frame them!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She sure is one adorable reindeer!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Dec 4 2008, 04:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682858


> Holy crap! That is about the cutest little reindeer I've ever seen! :wub: :wub: :wub: I could eat her up!!!  You MUST frame them![/B]



My sentiments, exactly!
xoxoxo


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

They are both absolutely adorable!

I want to squeeze both of them (gently though) :wub2:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That little angelic reindeer at the very bottom of the page is too cute for words...........How devine!!!!!! That needs to be entered in a contest!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness those are PRICELESS!! I adore the ones of Puttie! What a doll baby in her reindeer costume. And Posie in that sweater is just adorable! I love both your babies. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, look at those two reindeer!!!! They are the cutest reindeer EVER! 

....and they sing too...wow!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cutest rein"dear" of all! :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Dec 4 2008, 03:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682844


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 4 2008, 02:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682806





> OMG! The cutest!!! You should use any one of those for a card. I love the first one but they are all adorable. Rosie Posie you are the cutest reindeer I've ever seen. Thanks for the sweet, sweet laugh. Now do Putie Pie please.[/B]



Coming right up, was working on it as you posted that...!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

:tender: :clap: :smrofl: Oh gosh that's cute! I'll take both please. Thanks for the Putie fix. Look at that face!! I was wondering about Rosie Posie's little black hole. She looks like that set of Christmas carolers. I can't remember the name of them but all the ones with open, singing mouths look just like Rosie Posie in that picture. HaHa. So cute, both of them. Thanks.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:wub: :wub: Oh Nanci, those are the cutest pictures I have ever seen!!! Your girls are just PRECIOUS!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Those pictures are hysterical! I love, love, love the reindeer outfits! Thank you so much for sharing such cute pictures!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh gosh!!! Cuteness overload for sure!! Absolutely the cutest!!!!!! :wub: :tender: :wub:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She is just too cute!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG how I love your dogs!! Those pictures are adorable!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg :wub: PLEASE send me a reindeer just like yours :wub:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

awe how cute loved the photos


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG!!! How adorable is that.... I loved the first ones but then scrolled to the last two and they just stole my heart!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Those pictures are the cutest ever!!! I love the one of her in the reindeer sweater and the hood on. :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL, those pics of your darling little Posie are hilarious and so very cute. :wub: 

Aw, Puttie looks absolutely adorable!! I love her in her Rudolph costume. :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG those photos are adorable.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Dec 5 2008, 12:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=683155


> LOL, those pics of your darling little Posie are hilarious and so very cute. :wub:
> 
> Aw, Puttie looks absolutely adorable!! I love her in her Rudolph costume. :wub:[/B]


That would be Puttie, the PINK nosed reindeer...LOL!! Poor little thing has not been outside since August. ( Too cold for her here since then). Her nose is never black but it isn't eraser pink during the summer months...LOL!! Thank You to ALL for the sweet endearing comments...x0x0x0 N & P & P


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

puttie looks so sweet in her reindeer robe.... otis wants to give her a kiss!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Dec 4 2008, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682768


> Well, we had a singing reindeer here this morning. These pics are untouched, not shopped. I was hysterical, hope you are too... PuttiePie is here too now....[/B]



Soooooo cute!!! PuttiePie looks adorable ... a sweet little reindeer!

Just my personal thoughts ... but, I think untouched pics are the best. But then I don't even know how to touch up pictures to begin with! LOL


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Dec 5 2008, 02:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=683452


> QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Dec 4 2008, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682768





> Well, we had a singing reindeer here this morning. These pics are untouched, not shopped. I was hysterical, hope you are too... PuttiePie is here too now....[/B]



Soooooo cute!!! PuttiePie looks adorable ... a sweet little reindeer!

Just my personal thoughts ... but, I think untouched pics are the best. But then I don't even know how to touch up pictures to begin with! LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oops ... I apologize! I meant to say both Posie and PuttiePie. : (


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG how PRECIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh my,...that has GOT to be the CUTEST Reindeer, EVER!!!! We need to see more pictures of adorable Putte!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i love baby and nana :wub: :wub: your girls are adorable nanci!!!


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

:Sooo cute: y\ They are soo precious Nanci. What little doll babies!!! thanks for your wonderful friendship......the world needs more people like you!!!
Elizabeth xoxox


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Now that is adorable! :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, my gosh, Nanci, I just found this thread. What a cutie pie! Oh, wait, that's Puttie Pie. :wub: :wub: What an adorable reindeer!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Adorable pictures of your babies :wub: :wub: !!! I would never be able to keep something like that on Bonbon for one minute! I guess she's
just a nudist at heart.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

LOL!!! That is about the cutest reindeer I've ever seen! Just precious Nanci!


----------

